# (SpainApril30May4 2008) IICampervanNationalRallyINSCRIPTIONS



## 101751 (Nov 11, 2006)

*http://concentracion.furgovw.org*


*All campervans are wellcome! no matter make or model!*
*More than 250 vehicles and near 1,000 people at 2007.*

More info at http://concentracion.furgovw.org


----------

